# ID the Dark Knight (mbuna)



## SickLad (Sep 2, 2008)

Pics aren't the greatest, but he(?) is charcoal grey with underlying blue (when the light hits him right). Any guesses?



































Probably the most accurate pic for colour.








Not quite this blue.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks like it could be a Melanochromis perileucos. Appears to be a bit thick but could just be overweight.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=766


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

How big is this fish?


----------



## SickLad (Sep 2, 2008)

He's about 4 inches long.


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

It looks like a dirty P. socolofi.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks like a hybrid....


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

cater i thought the same.. im not good at id'ing at all but i thought socofoli but ,,,gravitationally challenged (or fat if youre not p.c.)


----------



## malawi_luver (May 5, 2004)

I thought Acei ngara...










But after I took a second look the tail, anal fin, and body structure... It's probably not. I'm leaning towards hybrid on this one as well.


----------



## UKGK (Mar 12, 2009)

Overweight hybrid


----------



## SickLad (Sep 2, 2008)

UKGK said:


> Overweight hybrid


If it's a hybrid, how would one know that it was overweight? I mean, if it's a cross between Pseudotropheus Oprah and Metriaclima Shaq, he's probably on the light side 

Thanks to all for your input.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

etcbrown said:


> Looks like it could be a Melanochromis perileucos. Appears to be a bit thick but could just be overweight.
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=766


Could be, thou that species is not that common. Does look Johanni-ish. Maybe Johanni complex hybrid.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Noki, I agree that M. perileucos is uncommon; although I have seen them for sale a few times in the last couple of years mostly from online dealers.

I suppose I should have said that odds are it is a hybrid, but if it is pure about the only thing it could possibly be is Melanochromis perileucos.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry double post.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

etcbrown said:


> Noki, I agree that M. perileucos is uncommon; although I have seen them for sale a few times in the last couple of years mostly from online dealers.
> 
> I suppose I should have said that odds are it is a hybrid, but if it is pure about the only thing it could possibly be is Melanochromis perileucos.


Didn't mean to imply that you were wrong.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

No problems, I didn't take it that way. Sometimes this internet stuff just doesn't come across real clear. :thumb:


----------

